# Just a quick note about the 2014 awards.



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Please note that we are checking all votes in all categories, if there appears to be any suspicious activities or if a user creates multiple accounts we will ban that user and will remove all votes that user has placed with any accounts they have created! 

It's sad we have to post this but tonight I have had to remove two accounts created by one user, rest assured we will prevent any wrong doing with regards to these awards.


----------

